# Norco 2017



## flippy-dick (11. Juli 2016)

Hat jemand Infos wann die 2017er Norco Modelle veröffentlicht werden?
Speziell interessiert mich ob sich am Revolver FS etwas ändern wird.


----------



## Plumpssack (22. Juli 2016)

Am Revolver ändert sich nur die Farbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flippy-dick (27. Juli 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Am Revolver ändert sich nur die Farbe.



Woher hast du die Info?

Hast du evtl ein Bild in welcher Farbe das Revolver FS 29" Rahmenset 2017 angeboten wird?

Bekommt der Hinterbau 2017 ne Boost Nabe oder bleibst bei 12x142?


----------

